# mixing question



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Are there any victorian types that can be mixed without risk of hybridization?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi boss fish
Yu can keep a comunity of rock victoria cichlids in one tank as far as yu respect some rules:
do not keep together fishes with the same male nuptial color and the same morphology( ex: H.sp"flameback"/Hsp"all red Kyoga").
do not keep together species that have a similar female appearance.( H.sp"ruby" with H.sp"flameback")
Don't keep together 2 populations of one species( ex/P.nyererei Python with P.nyererei makobe)
don't keep together 2 species of one genus(ex.pundamilia/P.nyererei)
this being said yu have plenty combinations to realize a good combo that will be very pleasant to see.
xris 8)


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I've been keeping africans for some time but my experience with victorian type cichlids has been limited to only a few species and only one at a time. I'm liking them more and more and would like to keep more species. I've currently got a group of 6 Prognathochromis perrieri that are almost ready to start breeding. A few weeks ago I was given a single male Astitotilapia burtoni that I've been keeping in a seperate tank. I have an oportunity to get him 5 or 6 girls from a different source but was unsure if there would be a risk of hybridization. I've got a 75 gallon tank that I can devote to them. Can you tell me if this species mix would be a good one?

Pundamilia nyererei "Ruti Island"
Astitotilapia burtoni
Prognathochromis perrieri

Thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
Astatotilapia burtoni is not exactly a victorian cichlid but rather a tanganiykan riverrine cichlid, it's a very territorial species that would likely over dominate the perrieri, I woul try another species( one more peaceful and less territorial) to be kept with the perrieri, perhaps one like red tail sheller or hippo point salmon.
xris :thumb:


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the information and advice.

Would the Pundamillia nyeri be o.k. to mix with them or would they do best on thier own? My main goal is to breed the Prognathochromis perrieri and distribute as many fry as I can. If I mix them with anything it's going to have to be somthing that's available locally. The red tail sheller and hippo point salmon are both very nice fish but no one in my area is working with them.


----------



## ucrazy51 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

bossfish said:


> Thanks for the information and advice.
> 
> Would the Pundamillia nyeri be o.k. to mix with them or would they do best on thier own? My main goal is to breed the Prognathochromis perrieri and distribute as many fry as I can. If I mix them with anything it's going to have to be somthing that's available locally. The red tail sheller and hippo point salmon are both very nice fish but no one in my area is working with them.


Hi sorry for my late answer but P.nyererei is too tough to live with the perrieri, is H.sp"all red Kyoga" available?? it would be a good candidate.
xris :thumb:


----------

